# 2x2x2 Speedsolve : February 3, 2007



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) B L' U' B' D B' U2 F R2 B' R B2 U F U2 F' R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' F
2) L2 F' U2 F' U2 L' F2 D R2 F' U B' U R F' L2 F L2 D2 R F2 D2 B U R
3) B' L2 U2 R' U2 B' U B2 L F' D' R2 U' B2 D2 L' B2 U R' D2 L U F' R' D
4) R2 F L2 B2 U R B R2 F2 L U2 B R' U F' U L B D2 R' B L' B2 R2 B'
5) D B' L' B' L2 B' R F' L2 F' R B' R2 B2 D' R' D' B2 L D' L' F2 D L2 B2


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 4, 2007)

4.80 6.86 (3.70) (7.20) 6.48=6.05

These were much easier than last week's.

Andy


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 6.98
Times: 6.73, (7.81), 6.80, (6.56), 7.41


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 3.18
Times: 3.43, 3.28, (2.50L), 2.83L, (4.54)

The L's are lucky. This went pretty nice. I made it a 12 avg but it was only 4.43:
3.43, 3.28, (2.50), 2.83, 4.54, 4.56, (10.51), 3.72, 5.42, 5.21, 7.16, 4.12 
I got it on tape too. I'll make the link here. It is a .rar file which contains 2 parts. The first has the first 5 solves and then the other is the rest of the avg.
The link: www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik/3.18of5and4.43of12.rar (it is now working ) B)


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 11, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Average: 10,61 sec
Times: 11.98, (07.81), 11.45, 08.39, (12.84)

This one went very well for me!


----------



## Richard (Feb 15, 2007)

Richard Meyer
Average: 9.49
Times: 8.73, (11.81), 10.34, (7.36), 9.41


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 8.07
Times: 6.70, (10.12), (6.12), 8.66, 8.85

Both 6s were lucky, the 10s was a screwup. A good average for me.


----------

